# New female Cichlid



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok so i have my 72 gallon tank setup with two rams (1f 1m) a small school of gerturdae's, 3 galaxy rasbora's, and a few neons. I just recently added in the female (last one died unexpectedly), she is very small though and he is full grown. I don't see him pick on her (though he now always is puffed up looking big and all of his colors are as bright as can be), but some of her fins seem to be nibbled at, and her colors haven't come in (which is prolly just her getting used to the tank). Should i be worried? about anything? Oh also i moved around the tank a little for my hiding spots.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Tank certainly should be big enough for her to get away from the male if necessary, but I'd make sure she has a cave of some sort that she can fit into but the male can't.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

There are a lot of spots that she looks like she can't but i know he can't. dont' see her in them however. I think moving around the tank may have helped some. We'll see though! Thanks!


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Theres no guarentee they will pair up. The male will try to kill her until he decides she's good enough. (Sometimes the female will kil the male)

PS Galaxy rasbora aren't rasbora at all. They are danios actually, now called Celestial Pearl Danio. They should be in a school of 6+ I would encourage 8+ however.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah i knew that there was no guarantee of them pairing up. I'm hoping though!
Are there any indicaters of them pairing up? or is the only way to know is if they spawn?

That is very interesting! didn't know that... And i'm planning to get more but funds are low at current and my LFS doesn't have any in stock i have to order them...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rasboras...danios...barbs....doesn't really matter...they're all carp.....lol


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

very neat! thanks for the info!


----------

